# New pics! 1993 R32 GT-R



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey guys it's been a while. Loving all the new pics in the members gallery. Especially the Nismo Festival pics (damn). 

I've finally got my new engine back!!! It's been 8 months! It's a complete HKS machine now with HKS everything. Piston, rods, turbos, pumps you name it!!!

I'm still running the besty in at the moment but couldn't resist taking a few shots of it outside the workshop yesterday. Hope you approve!!!


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Stupendous mate - what is that colour?? I can hear my R33 crying out for it - anybody got a pic of that colour on a 33 GTR - and that shiny???


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Soooo clean :smokin: :smokin: 

Mint, absolutely mint - the very essence of what these cars are supposed to look like :smokin: 

Are those 18s? If so, they're only the second set of 18s Ive ever liked on a 32! Awesome


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOOOOOOOW, I frekin love your car ... so tasty


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh my Gawd!!!!!!

That has got to be one of the nicest looking Gun metal grey 32s I've ever seen!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks peeps! Yes it's gunmetal grey and they're 18inch Nismo LMGT4's. The Nismo stickers came off!!! Insane how you spend thousands of dollars on the best wheels and they can't get the stickers right lol!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Spot on .... Dont change a thing..... Just how a GTR should look .. well done mate


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

amazin`!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Hello sexy! that is looking swet mate! :smokin:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I want 18s! 

That looks awesome dude, be pleased!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks awesome !


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Very nice!!!!!!!!

Rob


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

absolutley stunning. exactly how a 32 gtr should look, now where can I get some N1 sideskirts??


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Wonderful A set of rims and it comes to life Don't touch it any more!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

WOW!

I want one. I want one. I want one.

Gunmetal with bronze 18's. What a combination


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Cleanest R32 I've seen outside of the Nismo catalogue.
Absolutely superb - perfect understated Nismo body kit. How can you improve on those looks?

"Gunmetal with bronze 18's. What a combination"

I know - I've got one too.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very clean R32. Top effort!

Cya O!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Pikey said:


> Are those 18s? If so, they're only the second set of 18s Ive ever liked on a 32! Awesome


Which is the other set of 18"s that you refer to?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

The best R32 Ive seen.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Damn... thanks for the positive feedback guys!!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

rasonline said:


> Which is the other set of 18"s that you refer to?


Do-Luck Double Sixes on Knight's car :smokin:


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

If i decide to get a R32, this is how i want mine to look :smokin: 

Very nice mate, well done


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Everytime I see your car .. I want it .. it's just so perfectly modified ... just right.


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

That is the shiniest car I've ever seen!!! Is that the original paint or has it had a touch-up? As said, the bronze wheels look fantastic on her.  

You've got a beautiful car Justin, I hope I can find one as clean as that.

Cheers,
Jonny


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

As i've said before, that is one awesome R32GTR


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks again for the feedback guys. Not 100% sure if it's the original paint or not... some guys with R32's have said no way can't be, too clean... lol. 

I bought it off a collector who had 2 of the same car...he had to let one of them go. I had a choice of 2 gun metal greys and went for the 1993. 

In the pics the car's just had a full $400 detail job and the paints come up a treat... silky smooth to touch I'd recommend doing a full detail once a year!


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

That car is fantastic. When i can get one that is how i would like it to look, and it seems like thier may be a few more like that going around ;-) I am going to try and do a model of that car.


----------



## BluSkyz (Jan 14, 2006)

G'day mate ! Totally awesome motor... I've loved the R32GTR for many years and this sucker has to be my favorite  i love seriously powerful understated motors, and those bronze alloys....ooooooh those bronze alloys)))))) -just got myself a new desktop pic!! )
GT3's were my fav's... 
ENJOY !!!
ps: i KNOW there aint many motors in NSW like that!!!


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

justinfox said:


> In the pics the car's just had a full $400 detail job and the paints come up a treat... silky smooth to touch I'd recommend doing a full detail once a year!


Do you know what's involved in a 'detail' mate? Is it like t-cutting and waxing or is there more to it?

Thx,
Jonny


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure about how they do the detail... all I know it was done at Lexus Sydney. 

And for all the guys asking about how much I got my LMGT4's for in my PM box... best to ask www.jdmyard.com as I got mine through them and they will ship to anywhere in the world.


----------

